# Impossible de déterminer le fuseau horaire > Problème internet



## nemrod (11 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques jours j'ai des soucis avec Mon Mini.

Cela a commencé sur Kodi, qui a perdu l'accès réseau, local et distant, j'ai cherché dans les paramètres. Rien.

Puis j'ai regardé les réglages de Date et Heures, j'étais aux US via Apple. Quand je veux déterminer le fuseau automatiquement j'ai un message d'erreur.

Une idée ?

Merci


----------



## nemrod (11 Décembre 2016)

Bon, reinstaller l'OS n'a rien changé


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Décembre 2016)

Salut

Peux-tu faire un 
reset NVRAM : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204063


----------



## nemrod (11 Décembre 2016)

Je l'ai fait oui, un peu comme un réflexe, ça ne change rien.


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2016)

Si on résume, le Mini a des soucis pour mettre à jour l'heure (et déterminer son fuseau horaire) et Kodi pour avoir des accès au réseau.
Et le reste des applications : messagerie, navigateurs etc. ?
As-tu changé des paramètres récemment ? Ou installé quelque logiciel, configuré un VPN ?

As-tu vérifié que ta connexion à Internet n'avait pas de problème (regarder sur le site et les forums de ton fournisseur d'accès) ?


----------



## nemrod (12 Décembre 2016)

J'accède bien à internet depuis le Mini, testé avec Safari.

Il est dédié à deux fonctions, iTunes & Kodi, donc je n'installe que rarement des applications, raison pour laquelle il n'est pas sous 10.12.

La dernière modification est l'installation d'un driver (médiatek) pour dongle WiFi, depuis que je suis passé à la fibre. Le driver a commencé a se déconnecter à peu près en même temps donc peut-être y a t il un lien.


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2016)

Qu'est-il supposé faire, ce dongle ? Créer un réseau Ouifi et faire de ton Mini un routeur ?
Il est clair que, dans ce cas, cela crée des nouveautés du côté du réseau : nouvelle interface, modification de la table de routage etc.
Il faudrait donc essayer sans et avec, pour voir la différence de fonctionnement.
Et il y a peut-être un paramètre à modifier dans la configuration de Kodi.

Je déplace le fil côté réseau.


----------



## nemrod (13 Décembre 2016)

C'est un dongle WiFi, pour passer de la norme N à AC.

Oui, je l'ai desinstallé mais rien.

J'ai regardé côté Kodi, rien, sur ce point il est basé sur OS X.

Je vais totu reisntaller.


----------



## bompi (13 Décembre 2016)

nemrod a dit:


> C'est un dongle WiFi, pour passer de la norme N à AC.
> 
> Oui, je l'ai desinstallé mais rien.
> 
> ...


Quand tu dis désinstallé, c'est débranché ? Parce que maintenant qu'il a été mis en route, l'interface est créée et peut encore perturber.

Concrètement, comment est-ce organisé ? Le dongle Wifi est utilisé pour connecter le Mac à la *box de ton fournisseur d'accès, ou pour partager la connexion avec d'autres ?
Combien d'interfaces réseau sont-elles actives sur ton Mac ? (tu peux le voir dans les Préférences Systèmes>Réseau ou dans Terminal avec l'inoffensive command *ifconfig*).


----------



## nemrod (13 Décembre 2016)

Non, j'ai désactivé le driver et débranché le dongle.

J'ai une Freebox V6 et routeur Synology RT1900AC, la FBX ne faisant qu'office de modem. Mes Macs y sont reliés en WiFi.


----------



## bompi (14 Décembre 2016)

OK. Donc, rien de bien sorcier au niveau réseau.
Et comment se comportent les autres applications : Safari, Mail etc. ?

Par ailleurs, as-tu regardé (avec l'utilitaire Console) si le service de mise à l'heure (*ntpd*) écrit des messages d'erreur ?
Peut-être n'est-il pas lancé ou ne peut-il pas se lancer (tu peux vérifier s'il est là avec le Moniteur d'Activité).

Tu pourrais aussi faire un petit test, histoire de vérifier que le(s) pare-feux laissent passer les requêtes ; dans Terminal, exécuter la commande (inoffensive) suivante :

```
ntpdate -q ntp.euro.apple.com
```


----------



## lolipale (16 Décembre 2016)

voici deux commandes terminal permettant de :
1) synchroniser l'heure avec un serveur ntp

```
sudo systemsetup -setnetworktimeserver "ntp.metas.ch"
sudo ntpdate -u "ntp.metas.ch"
```
2) fixer la localisation

```
sudo systemsetup -settimezone "Europe/Lausanne"
```
Pour connaitre les autres valeurs vous pouvez taper cette commande :

```
sudo systemsetup -listtimezones
```


----------



## nemrod (16 Décembre 2016)

Merci à vous deux pour vos messages 

J'ai passé un coup de Malwarebytes et j'avais deux "saloperies" , vu l'utilisation que j'en fais je en comprends pas . Bref, je suis passé par la case formatage.


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2016)

Ah ? C'est assez radical 

Si, après cela, ça remarche, tu auras une machine toute propre.


----------



## nemrod (16 Décembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Ah ? C'est assez radical
> 
> Si, après cela, ça remarche, tu auras une machine toute propre.



J'y crois pas 

J'ai réinstallé OS X, donc Kodi, pas de souci puis j'ai mis à jour OS X, peut-être aucun rapport, et 

Edit:
- Pas de malware
- Pas de problème de time zone


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2016)

Donc tu as installé OS X (quelle version ?) et c'était OK.
Tu installes une mise à jour (laquelle ?) et c'est KO.
C'est ça ?


----------



## nemrod (16 Décembre 2016)

J'ai installé Yosemite et, hier soir ou cette nuit, une mise à jour de sécurité.

Oui


----------



## bompi (16 Décembre 2016)

C'est donc cette mise à jour qui change quelque chose ; comme Apple ne donne pas beaucoup de détail, ce n'est pas forcément simple à analyser. Tu te souviens de quelle mise à jour de sécurité il s'agit ?


----------



## nemrod (16 Décembre 2016)

Non, il s'agit d'une mise à jour de sécurité, donc suite à la découverte des deux malades je n'ai pas hésité...


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2016)

En connaissant la mise à jour, on peut avoir une idée de ce dont elle est composée et (peut-être) trouver une piste pour le diagnostic puis la résolution.


----------



## nemrod (17 Décembre 2016)

Voilà le statut du Mini :






Tout était à jour, j'ai lancé un rollback TM sans formatage cette nuit histoire ... nada


----------



## nemrod (21 Décembre 2016)

Est-ce que cela aide ?

J'ai procédé à une clean install, j'ai été tranquille pendant plusieurs jours et ça revient, sans ajout et/ou modification sur OS X / Kodi. Est-ce que cela ne pourrait pas être un problème de réseau qui se manifeste principalement sur Kodi ?

Une remarque, dans les quelques warning du log de Kodi je vois le suivant :
17:26:13 T:140735138181888 WARNING: CSettingString: unknown options filler "timezonecountries" of "locale.timezonecountry"
17:26:13 T:140735138181888 WARNING: CSettingString: unknown options filler "timezones" of "locale.timezone"

Mais tout semble ok depuis OS X.


----------



## nemrod (1 Janvier 2017)

Bonne année à tous et premier UP de 2017


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2017)

Euh... J'en suis resté au fait que ça fonctionnait correctement sur macOS et que ça continuait de coincer sur Kodi.
Es-tu allé sur les forums de Kodi pour discuter de ton problème ?


----------



## nemrod (2 Janvier 2017)

J'ai fourni les dernières versions de MAJ, mais je ne sais pas dire si c'est OS X ou Kodi.


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2017)

Ma question est : l'heure indiquée par le système (dans les Préférences Systèmes, l'horloge de la barre de menu, etc.) est-elle correcte ?


----------



## nemrod (3 Janvier 2017)

Oui


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2017)

C'est donc un problème du côté de Kodi.


----------



## nemrod (3 Janvier 2017)

Je ne sais pas, j'ai déjà eu le cas par le passé où OS X paraissait OK et au final un paramétrage perturbait Kodi.


----------

